# Intake Poll-Vote for your air sucker



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

Im suprised someone hasnt done this yet, maybe it will get us some answers, or at least some usless dialouge...i love it!


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

i forgot to mention, i am interested in a group buy if someone gets it going (liuspeed?)


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I've got a Hyper filter WAI. Bolted the filter directly onto the MAF. It sounds good, and definately feels more torquey. Don't have any dyno results though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I want to know If the HS CAI is really worth it..... ALL I got is a universal WAI


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I pick place Racing. For only $190 (lowest price I could find) It gives just as much hp as hotshot, plus they have a nice selsction of colors for those of you who are going for a nice lookin engine bay.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

im up for a group buy


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Custom CAI


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

How about AEM?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *How about AEM? *


Actually, the Place Racing CAI is an AEM style intake. I have it, and it's well worth it, for sound, looks, and speed!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i heard place racing didnt give off a great sound but i could be wrong


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i voted 'other', cuz i have AEM.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

how did you get aem??? and what motor do you have?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *i heard place racing didnt give off a great sound but i could be wrong *


It sounds off just perfect for me, I don't know if it's because of my Dual exhaust or what, but that intake moans like she's bout to have an orgasm!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *how did you get aem??? and what motor do you have? *



he has a sr20 i think he used a aem intake from a b13 model but it fit well..... i should of done that as well but i didn't feel that i would know what i was doing....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill do a group buy for the HS CAI .. but let me finish the UR pulley group buy first. I am thinkin about doing a group buy for HS headers for the GA16DE models before CAI. but of course knowing me i not sure. ask me again after the Pulley GB


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEah thats on my X-mas wish list....HS header and CAI. Im sure there will be alot of intrest for either one LIU--so U should def. try a Group Buy when U have a chance....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya i think i will.. but right now im having a hell of a time gettin money for the people that confirmed for the GA16DE Pulley Group Buy. it seems like everyone ignoring my post about sayin no money no pulley.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Did all my research and came down to choosing HS. It's proven and it's dynoed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

definitaly go for the HS CAI, it gives a mean ass growl.........at WOT throttle..it's scary....i'll try to get a sound clip of my car.....get insurance on your speakers tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Injen all the way here. Mean ass vacuum cleaner sound as soon as you open the throttle...

But, if I had a few more bucks when I did it, I would probably have went HS. I just like knowing that the filter stays nice and dry in the engine compartment, so I don't mind the warm air setup too much...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

i didnt know how loud the intake was gunna be...then i put it on....and doesnt sound much like an import.....sounds like a muscle car but i do feel that the HS CAI is over priced at over 200$$$ u can save a little money and get the place racing setup.....nice....not as strong (about 3 HP less) but u do save quite a bit amount of money...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The place racing is closer than that to the numbers of a H$. I've heard of the PR numbers mostly being lower than a HS, but I've also heard of instances where the Place racing beat a hotshot by 1hp or more. Just to make a point, I happen to remember hearing somewhere that someone got something like 12 or 15hp from a HS header while most got around 8.

My point is, when it comes to CAIs, I hate hearing that one is truely better than another. If you really think about it, no two engines will respond to a certain upgrade exactly the same. The Numbers of these CAI's are so close, pretty much you're taking a gamble on whether you bought the best one. Like I said before I chose PR b/c it's almost $50 less than HS, it might be better or the same as a hotshot, and they look nicer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

I like place racing. Many colors to choose from.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

I like place racing the best. I have had mine for about 8 months and it sounds sweet. Also, place racing's intakes are powder coated which is a nicer look.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

get that sound clip dude...i already ordered HS CAI


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

#1- you can't judge the power gained from a cai on the noise it makes. 
#2- the differences in sound output from diff. manufacturers are so minimal, you won't hear the difference.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i am perfectly aware that you cant tell power from the sound HS makes, its already dyno proven to give you top of the line power for a CAI. Personally, i prefer sound of my car rather than performance cause im not a racer. i just dont want my car drivin around like a little rice box.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*hotshot cai group buy*

Hell, I just read over the drama LIU had with the attempted pulley group buy, but if folks are up to it Let's see if we can pull a HS CAI group buy together, It looks like there may already be a small core group ready to pool some funds together. I'm not concerned about color choice other than more green in my pocket versus chrome, blue or red under my hood Let's bring it home folks. Side note to LIU, I thought you gave that pulley deal some true time, patience, and even professionalism.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they might actually have one on the b15 boards (b15sentra.net)


----------

